# pg & birth loss jewelry x posted in pg after loss and BAL thread



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I just ordered one of these forget me not necklaces and they are absolutely georgous. Mine has 2 birth stones hanging from the flower to represent my angels. I absolutely love it and i wanted to share this info.
http://www.labelledame.com/miscarriage-infant-loss.html

They also have cards for pg and birth loss.
http://www.labelledame.com/miscarria...thy-cards.html


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

You lost twin boys? I lost twin girls. I have been looking for something like this. Thank you for posting.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

nope not twin boys just two m/c really close together.
This jewelry would work beautifully for twins though. You could do the birth stone and a rose quartz (the stone for healing) or you could do both birth stones.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for posting this, theboysmama.







This is a great resource to have for gifts.


----------

